# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Nikki Haley TROUNCES Muslim diplomat calling the US a BULLY over Jerusalem vote

## Crunch

Michelle Nichols
*✔*          @michellenichols   
A senior diplomat from a Muslim country, speaking on condition of anonymity, said of @nikkihaley's letter: "States resort to such blatant bullying only when they know they do not have a moral or legal argument to convince others." https://twitter.com/michellenichols/status/943554101719248896 
3:36 PM - Dec 20, 2017 


*Nikki was more than ready to respond.* 

Nikki Haley
*✔*          @nikkihaley   
Actually it is when a country is tired of being taken for granted.
3:44 PM - Dec 20, 2017 


*
The United States provides aid to countries all around the WORLD, even when they burn our flag and vote against the choices WE MAKE. Obama was more than happy to bow and allow these countries to take advantage of us, but not anymore.*

----------

Big Bird (12-21-2017),ChemEngineer (12-23-2017),Kris P Bacon (12-24-2017),MrogersNhood (12-23-2017),QuaseMarco (12-26-2017),vonsigler (12-21-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

In all fairness to Obama he was not the only president to allow the UN to treat us like red headed step children.  He was merely the most blatant in siding with the collectivist governments.  If we can keep the politicians and America Laster's out of politics we may have a chance to survive.  If, like after Ronald Reagan, we go back to business as usual in our headlong rush to One World Government then we are doomed.

----------


## Kodiak

Nikki Haley seems to be an excellent choice for that job.  Never would have guessed a governor from SC would be so good on the world stage.  Trump was obviously happy with her as well....

----------

2cent (12-21-2017),potlatch (12-21-2017),QuaseMarco (12-26-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Anonymous mooslum? 

Does this "anonymous mooslum" think that we really give a shit what HE thinks? 


I know, I know, some libtard-ish Californians would put mooslums scum up on a pedestal, but real Americans find mooslum-dom quite nauseating.

----------

2cent (12-21-2017),Hillofbeans (12-21-2017)

----------


## Coolwalker

Since this was anonymous we have no idea who this Muslim is, where he's from, what he's talking about and why the Tweet even went out.

----------

2cent (12-21-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Nikki is right. The U.S. is not a bully - we are Israel's puppet.

The capital of the United States is Tel Aviv.

----------


## Crunch

> Nikki is right. The U.S. is not a bully - we are Israel's little b _ _ _ h.


speaking of a little bitch............................

----------


## Oskar

> Nikki Haley seems to be an excellent choice for that job.  Never would have guessed a governor from SC would be so good on the world stage.  Trump was obviously happy with her as well....


She is a Republican who took down the Confederate flag put up by the Democrats.

----------


## Crunch

Things just got REAL up in here. 


“America will put our embassy in Jerusalem, that is what the American people want us to do and it is the RIGHT thing to do.” 

Sit down, UN because the gloves are off and we don’t need your approval to do what we want with our OWN DAMN EMBASSY. 



The US is done ‘bowing’ to the rest of the world. 

We are a superpower and it’s time we started acting like it.

----------

Sled Dog (12-21-2017)

----------


## Oskar

It is hilarious watching all the people who celebrated Trump beating the establishment now cheering for their re-emergence and the continuing influence of the Deep State. You don't even know who is your enemy.

----------


## Crunch

America will do what is best for America, and what the majority of Americans want. 

And if the rest of the world and the Jew hating assholes can’t deal with that, tough shiznit.

----------

Knightkore (12-21-2017),MrogersNhood (12-23-2017),Sled Dog (12-21-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> America will do what is best for America


Don't you mean what is best for Israel?

----------


## 2cent

> Nikki Haley seems to be an excellent choice for that job.  Never would have guessed a governor from SC would be so good on the world stage.  Trump was obviously happy with her as well....


 :Hello2: 

I'm another one who was taken aback by the choice of Nikki Haley as Ambassador to the UN.  My first reaction was that Trump was sending her to never-never land just to get rid of a terrible governor.

WOW!  Am I ever surprised and impressed!  That woman may even have more guts than Amb. Bolton did!  She's most certainly making a good case to get the US out of the UN, while exposing what little good the UN does.  Not only for us, but worldwide.

Makes ya wonder if that isn't the very discussion Trump had with her before appointing her.

----------

Kodiak (12-21-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Anonymous mooslum? 
> 
> Does this "anonymous mooslum" think that we really give a shit what HE thinks? 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, some libtard-ish Californians would put mooslums scum up on a pedestal, but real Americans find mooslum-dom quite nauseating.





> Since this was anonymous we have no idea who this Muslim is, where he's from, what he's talking about and why the Tweet even went out.


Oh, we know why.  Just look to @Rickity Plumber's post above.

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-21-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Nikki is right. The U.S. is not a bully - we are Israel's puppet.
> 
> The capital of the United States is Tel Aviv.





> It is hilarious watching all the people who celebrated Trump beating the establishment now cheering for their re-emergence and the continuing influence of the Deep State. You don't even know who is your enemy.


Your hatred toward Jews is noted, along with being well-documented, Midgardian.  You'd do well to knock it off.

----------

Crunch (12-21-2017),Knightkore (12-21-2017),Kodiak (12-21-2017),Rickity Plumber (12-21-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Nikki is right. The U.S. is not a bully - we are Israel's puppet.
> 
> The capital of the United States is Tel Aviv.


 :Geez: 

You stepping up for the oppressed islamists are you?

----------

ChemEngineer (12-23-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> You stepping up for the oppressed islamists are you?


Oskar would make a good suicide bomb test dummy

----------

2cent (12-24-2017),ChemEngineer (12-23-2017),Knightkore (12-21-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Don't you mean what is best for Israel?


Why do you hate Jews?  They aren't the ones bombing New York on 9/11 or sending ISIS agents here to shoot up various areas of America.

----------

2cent (12-21-2017),ChemEngineer (12-23-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Why do you hate Jews?  They aren't the ones bombing New York on 9/11 or sending ISIS agents here to shoot up various areas of America.


All I can guess is that he wasn't very good at accumulating wealth, so decided to find someone to pin the blame on.

----------

Knightkore (12-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> *
> The United States provides aid to countries all around the WORLD, even when they burn our flag and vote against the choices WE MAKE. Obama was more than happy to bow and allow these countries to take advantage of us, but not anymore.*



The correct verb would be "encouraged" not "allow".

----------

Hillofbeans (12-21-2017),Knightkore (12-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Anonymous mooslum? 
> 
> Does this "anonymous mooslum" think that we really give a shit what HE thinks? 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, some libtard-ish Californians would put mooslums scum up on a pedestal, but real Americans find mooslum-dom quite nauseating.



I'm figuring that "anonymous moose limb" may have once lived at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, Washington, DC.

It's something that faggot traitor would say.

----------

Knightkore (12-21-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Why do you hate Jews?  They aren't the ones bombing New York on 9/11 or sending ISIS agents here to shoot up various areas of America.


Because he is an in-bred neo-Nazi jerkwad, but doesn't have the cajones to admit it. He pretends to be 'reasonable' and 'thoughtful' but hides his true feelings like the coward he is.

----------

2cent (12-21-2017),Knightkore (12-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> It is hilarious watching all the people who celebrated Trump beating the establishment now cheering for their re-emergence and the continuing influence of the Deep State. You don't even know who is your enemy.



Racist pigs who hate Da JOOOOOOooooooooooooooooosssssssssssss are one of our enemies.

Irrational fools are always the enemy of the normals, even if they're not (quite) stupid enough to vote Rodent.

----------

Knightkore (12-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I'm another one who was taken aback by the choice of Nikki Haley as Ambassador to the UN.  My first reaction was that Trump was sending her to never-never land just to get rid of a terrible governor.
> 
> WOW!  Am I ever surprised and impressed!  That woman may even have more guts than Amb. Bolton did!  She's most certainly making a good case to get the US out of the UN, while exposing what little good the UN does.  Not only for us, but worldwide.
> 
> Makes ya wonder if that isn't the very discussion Trump had with her before appointing her.


The Ambassador ALWAYS takes orders from the President.

Bolton was the mouth piece of a globalist dickwad muslim (oil) loving wuss who prized his "compassion" more than anything.

Nicki Haley has an AMERICAN giving her orders.

The difference is amazing.

We need to elect more Americans, and 2018 is the year to do it.

----------



----------


## Sled Dog

> All I can guess is that he wasn't very good at accumulating wealth, so decided to find someone to pin the blame on.



Could be that when he was in high school a jooooooooesssssss told him his dick was too small.

There's got to be some reason for that kind of visceral retarded behavior.

----------

Knightkore (12-21-2017)

----------


## potlatch

I love watching Nikki Haley speak before the U.N. She's an excellent speaker and her speeches are perfect - in my opinion. Who helps her with these speeches? Does she have to check each and every item with President Trump ahead of time? I would guess 'yes'.

If you think that's a dumb question, I'm thinking of the thousands of words spoken by Hillary Clinton all over the world and can't imagine her double checking her words with Obama before she spoke.

----------

Hillofbeans (12-21-2017),Kodiak (12-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I love watching Nikki Haley speak before the U.N. She's an excellent speaker and her speeches are perfect - in my opinion. Who helps her with these speeches? Does she have to check each and every item with President Trump ahead of time? I would guess 'yes'.
> 
> If you think that's a dumb question, I'm thinking of the thousands of words spoken by Hillary Clinton all over the world and can't imagine her double checking her words with Obama before she spoke.



Check each and every decision with the boss?

What CEO could run a company that way?

No, Trump chooses those whom he believes can do the job the way he wants it do, gives them guidelines, checks on them occasionally, and lets them do their work.

Haley will check in on major policy issues, like this one, but in general she's trusted to do her job with hand-holding.

Trump isn't a Rodent.


Hillary was off the leash because the Cunt's goals were identical to the faggot Traitor's goals:   Personal profit and the politics of treason.

----------

potlatch (12-21-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Because he is an in-bred neo-Nazi jerkwad, but doesn't have the cajones to admit it. He pretends to be 'reasonable' and 'thoughtful' but hides his true feelings like the coward he is.


That's only because he's been warned off of outright recruiting people to his skinhead organization in northeast USA.  It's beyond too old to give a darn about anymore.

----------


## potlatch

> Check each and every decision with the boss?
> 
> What CEO could run a company that way?
> 
> No, Trump chooses those whom he believes can do the job the way he wants it do, gives them guidelines, checks on them occasionally, and lets them do their work.
> 
> Haley will check in on major policy issues, like this one, but in general she's trusted to do her job with hand-holding.
> 
> Trump isn't a Rodent.
> ...


"Haley will check in on major policy issues, like this one, but in general she's trusted to do her job with [out] hand-holding."

Thanks for your input Sled Dog. I still remember a time when pubs were really angry with her for removing the Confederate Flag from the South Carolina State Capitol. Being of mixed race she does speak out some strong views of her own, like chastising republicans for being 'unwelcoming' to minorities and stating that 'Black lives do matter'.

----------


## Sled Dog

> "Haley will check in on major policy issues, like this one, but in general she's trusted to do her job with [out] hand-holding."
> 
> Thanks for your input Sled Dog. I still remember a time when pubs were really angry with her for removing the Confederate Flag from the South Carolina State Capitol. Being of mixed race she does speak out some strong views of her own, like chastising republicans for being 'unwelcoming' to minorities and stating that 'Black lives do matter'.


Oh, yeah.

"without".

Good catch.

But black lives don't matter.   No more than any other skin color.


Some people need to read the 1964 Civil Rights Act, which forbade discrimination on the basis of race.   ANY government official stating that the lives of one race "matter" more than those of another are in violation of the law.

----------

potlatch (12-22-2017)

----------


## potlatch

> Oh, yeah.
> 
> "without".
> 
> Good catch.
> 
> But black lives don't matter.   No more than any other skin color.
> 
> Some people need to read the 1964 Civil Rights Act, which forbade discrimination on the basis of race.   ANY government official stating that the lives of one race "matter" more than those of another are in violation of the law.


Hope I wasn't mistaken, just thought you meant 'without'. I probably shouldn't have done that.

I think when Haley made that remark, during a statement, she was actually meaning 'also'. That Black lives also matter.

Don't think I've ever read the 1964 Civil Rights Act myself, so thanks for bringing it up.  :Smile:

----------


## Sled Dog

> Hope I wasn't mistaken, just thought you meant 'without'. I probably shouldn't have done that.
> 
> I think when Haley made that remark, during a statement, she was actually meaning 'also'. That Black lives also matter.
> 
> Don't think I've ever read the 1964 Civil Rights Act myself, so thanks for bringing it up.


I think you handled your correction of my post in a proper manner.   I've no complaints, but you might want to PM a moderator and see what the Authorities have to say about that.

Things are pretty loose here and your correction was done with good intent AND CLEARLY MARKED, so I'm not kicking and thus IMO you didn't violate any rule.   But you probably blurred a line that some other might find offensive.

Saying that black lives "also" matter is again putting an emphasis on the color of the skin housing the life, and again it's offensive to others.

When asked "do black lives matter", just ask the petitioner "don't all lives matter?" and let them dig their own damn racist hole.

----------

potlatch (12-23-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

hmm, Oskar, LaDexter, is that you?

----------


## ChemEngineer

> In all fairness to Obama ....


If you want to see your next birthday, NEVER AGAIN use that phrase....   
/
/
/
/
/
/

[JUST KIDDING.]
[Maybe]

----------


## potlatch

> I think you handled your correction of my post in a proper manner.   I've no complaints, but you might want to PM a moderator and see what the Authorities have to say about that.
> 
> Things are pretty loose here and your correction was done with good intent AND CLEARLY MARKED, so I'm not kicking and thus IMO you didn't violate any rule.   But you probably blurred a line that some other might find offensive.
> 
> Saying that black lives "also" matter is again putting an emphasis on the color of the skin housing the life, and again it's offensive to others.
> 
> When asked "do black lives matter", just ask the petitioner "don't all lives matter?" and let them dig their own damn racist hole.


Thank you Sled Dog  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Oskar

> Oskar would make a good suicide bomb test dummy


Hamas wouldn't have me.

Besides, the idea is not to die for your country, but to make the other guy die for his country. 
,

----------


## Oskar

> You stepping up for the oppressed islamists are you?


Occupied Palestinians. Don't you care about the lives of Christians?

----------


## Oskar

> That's only because he's been warned off of outright recruiting people to his skinhead organization in northeast USA.  It's beyond too old to give a darn about anymore.


I don't belong to any skinhead organization in the northeast or anywhere else. 
 Are you making a joke about my premature baldness?


I shave my head because it is easier to deal with and looks better to boot.

----------


## Oskar

Once again the Zionist cheer squad has managed to turn a promising thread into one all about Oskar. Don't y'all ever get tired of being blind?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Hamas wouldn't have me.
> 
> Besides, the idea is not to die for your country, but to make the other guy die for his country. 
> ,


Or, just make them die when they don't have a country, like the "Palestinians".

----------


## Roadmaster

How about Christians don't accept that Christ rejecting religion. How dare you call Oscar a bitch Crunch. Maybe he or she should start calling you what you are.

----------


## Oskar

> How about Christians don't accept that Christ rejecting religion. How dare you call Oscar a bitch Crunch. Maybe he or she should start calling you what you are.


I am a male. If I was female I would probably have chosen the name "Nightshade".

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Nikki is right. The U.S. is not a bully - we are Israel's puppet.
> 
> The capital of the United States is Tel Aviv.


Kook Alert.

----------

Hillofbeans (12-24-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> Kook Alert.


Explain, please.

----------


## Oskar

Israel can have Jerusalem as a capital, so long as they sign off on a two state solution with Palestine having the West Bank, Gaza, and East Jerusalem.

----------


## Sled Dog

> How about Christians don't accept that Christ rejecting religion. How dare you call Oscar a bitch Crunch. Maybe he or she should start calling you what you are.



CHRISTIANS take the Sermon on the Mount to heart.

YOU do not.

Ergo, you are not a Christian because you have unremitting hatred in your heart.

Just like Midgardian.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Israel can have Jerusalem as a capital, so long as they sign off on a two state solution with Palestine having the West Bank, Gaza, and East Jerusalem.



OR...

Israel HAS Jerusalem as it's capital.

Without any conditions at all.

----------



----------


## Oskar

How come the Jews didn't go build a homeland in the Brazilian rainforest where no one but some tropical animals and a handful of indigenous tribes who shoot arrows at helicopters would care?

Palestine is a real place with real people who suffer daily under Jewish occupation and oppression. 

It is tragic that so many normally compassionate people can harbor so much hatred for Palestinians solely on the basis of Israeli propaganda.

I know your struggle - I was once one of you. It took two years of soul searching for me to break the stranglehold of blindly supporting Israel and the anti-Christ, cultural Marxist Jews.

"Some call it communism. I call it Judaism." - Rabbi Stephen Wise

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Explain, please.


It is obvious to everyone but you.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Israel can have Jerusalem as a capital, so long as they sign off on a two state solution with Palestine having the West Bank, Gaza, and East Jerusalem.


You have no say.

----------


## Oskar

> OR...
> 
> Israel HAS Jerusalem as it's capital.
> 
> Without any conditions at all.


Israel has to learn to play ball in the real world, where recognizing the rights of others is part and parcel of behaving like civilized human beings rather than Zionist barbarians.

----------


## Oskar

> You have no say.


Are you another liberal?

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Are you another liberal?


My political leanings have no relevance to your kookiness.

----------

Crunch (12-24-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Israel has to learn to play ball in the real world, where recognizing the rights of others is part and parcel of behaving like civilized human beings rather than Zionist barbarians.



Your idols, the Nazis, tried to wipe them out in the past and the muslims have been trying for even longer. Which just goes to prove that the Jewish people are far better than anyone like you or people you emulate, 

Get over it. Israel is here to stay. Don't like it? Too fucking bad.

----------



----------


## Oskar

> My political leanings have no relevance to your kookiness.


I note that you did not deny that you are a liberal.

----------


## Oskar

> Your idols, the Nazis, tried to wipe them out in the past and the muslims have been trying for even longer. Which just goes to prove that the Jewish people are far better than anyone like you or people you emulate, 
> 
> Get over it. Israel is here to stay. Don't like it? Too fucking bad.


I do not idolize the Nazis.

Jews are encouraging and implementing the Muslim takeover of Europe, and they would do the same thing here if they could ever get rid of that pesky Second Amendment.

Las Vegas? Sutherland Springs?

Wake up, people.

Jews have been kicked out of plenty of places over the course of history for one reason - their parasitic behavior.

----------


## ChemEngineer

> Jews have been kicked out of plenty of places over the course of history for one reason - their parasitic behavior.


"The enemy of my enemy is my friend." 

You are clearly the friend of Muslim terrorists and Nazis, no matter what you may claim to the contrary.  Jews are successful, hard-working people of good will.  You appear to be none of the above, just another garden variety hater.

----------

Crunch (12-24-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> "The enemy of my enemy is my friend." 
> 
> You are clearly the friend of Muslim terrorists and Nazis, no matter what you may claim to the contrary.  Jews are successful, hard-working people of good will.  You appear to be none of the above, just another garden variety hater.


Interesting. Two days ago you called me a "friend" and now you are attacking me as a "garden variety hater". 

FYI, I hate no one. The biggest haters are the ones who go around calling other people haters.

I don't hate you, but I will call you a fair-weather "friend".

Can't hang out of season, brother? It's alright. This is a long war, and we need endurance men and women.

When you are ready, let me know.

----------


## Sled Dog

> How come the Jews didn't go build a homeland in the Brazilian rainforest where no one but some tropical animals and a handful of indigenous tribes who shoot arrows at helicopters would care?e


Because they live in Israel?

Yeah, that's it.

Too bad the so-called "Palestinians" don't like the country they're living in.

Why don't they move to someplace that wants them?

Oh.

Never mind.

----------


## Crunch

> I do not idolize the Nazis.
> 
> Jews are encouraging and implementing the Muslim takeover of Europe, and they would do the same thing here if they could ever get rid of that pesky Second Amendment.
> 
> Las Vegas? Sutherland Springs?
> 
> Wake up, people.
> 
> Jews have been kicked out of plenty of places over the course of history for one reason - their parasitic behavior.



Scumbags like yourself don't have the balls to say that kind of shit face to face to someone. You hide behind computer screens, sign, masks and crowds of people.

The sooner ignorant small minded people like you are extinct, the better off this world will be

----------


## Sled Dog

> Israel has to learn to play ball in the real world, where recognizing the rights of others is part and parcel of behaving like civilized human beings rather than Zionist barbarians.



Oh.

But Israel doesn't even have the right to name it's own capital...

...a city built by their ancestors 2500 years before and of relevance to absolutely no other claimants to the real estate since then.  Especially not to the dickwad moose limbs.

----------


## Oskar

> Because they live in Israel?
> 
> Yeah, that's it.
> 
> Too bad the so-called "Palestinians" don't like the country they're living in.
> 
> Why don't they move to someplace that wants them?
> 
> Oh.
> ...


Some Jews lived in Palestine while it was under Ottoman and British rule. The rest came from elsewhere and many Jews were illegal immigrants under the British mandate.

 The 1948 border designation was fair, but Israel chose to launch a war of aggression in June 1967 and steal the West Bank.

I don't think you know the history of Palestine as well as you pretend.

----------


## Oskar

> ...a city built by their ancestors 2500 years before and of relevance to absolutely no other claimants to the real estate since then.  Especially not to the dickwad moose limbs.


The people who call themselves Jews today have little to no connection to the ancient Israelites.

Modern day Jews are cultural appropriating imposters from Asia who adopted Judaism because it was convenient to do so 1,000 years ago in the Holy Roman Empire (which was neither holy, Roman, or an empire).

----------


## Sled Dog

> I do not idolize the Nazis.


You just repeat their lies.

You don't believe the lies, nobody does, but you spew them for personal reasons none of us normals want to know about.




> Jews are encouraging and implementing the Muslim takeover of Europe, and they would do the same thing here if they could ever get rid of that pesky Second Amendment.


f1OICAf.jpg




> Las Vegas? Sutherland Springs?


What, you're not going to mention 9-11, Sandy Hook, the Pulse Nightclub, San Berdoo and the guy that blew his balls off with a sugar bomb?




> Wake up, people.


Get woke.  Stay Woke.  Don't pay attention to the Konspiracy Kooks hating on da JOOOOOOoooooooosssssssssss!




> Jews have been kicked out of plenty of places over the course of history for one reason - their parasitic behavior.


But what we DO know of your psychosis is that you're motivated by jealousy and penis-envy.

----------


## Oskar

> Scumbags like yourself don't have the balls to say that kind of shit face to face to someone. You hide behind computer screens, sign, masks and crowds of people.
> 
> The sooner ignorant small minded people like you are extinct, the better off this world will be


Are you trying to arrange a meeting? Give me your address or admit your cowardice, Internet commando (or is it inglorious basterd?).

----------


## Sled Dog

> Some Jews lived in Palestine while it was under Ottoman and British rule. The rest came from elsewhere and many Jews were illegal immigrants under the British mandate.
> 
>  The 1948 border designation was fair, but Israel chose to launch a war of aggression in June 1967 and steal the West Bank.
> 
> I don't think you know the history of Palestine as well as you pretend.



Lies.

And I always love hearing total IDIOTS talk about "wars of aggression".

Personally, I've NEVER heard of any other kind of war.

You're just unhappy that the Israelis beat the camel-humpers to the punch and won.

Why do you like camels so much?

----------


## Sled Dog

> The people who call themselves Jews today have little to no connection to the ancient Israelites.


Yeah, sure.

Your pal Obama has no connections with any real Americans either.

Which means he's just like you.




> Modern day Jews are cultural appropriating imposters from Asia who adopted Judaism because it was convenient to do so 1,000 years ago in the Holy Roman Empire (which was neither holy, Roman, or an empire).


Oh.

They're the Dread Yellow Menace, then?

Right.

It was convenient for them to adopt Judaism in 1000 AD when the dominant European religion was Christianity.   Adopting the persona of an oppressed and hated people is ALWAYS the best way for interlopers to steal the brass ring.

When are you going to get banned?

That would be a nice Christmas present or New Year's resolution, people.

----------


## Oskar

> Lies.
> 
> And I always love hearing total IDIOTS talk about "wars of aggression".
> 
> Personally, I've NEVER heard of any other kind of war.
> 
> You're just unhappy that the Israelis beat the camel-humpers to the punch and won.
> 
> Why do you like camels so much?


You only call it a lie because you don't study history and you subscribe to Zionist propaganda.

Even the Israeli generals admit that the war was an aggressive act on the part of Israel.

Aren't you a military man? Don't you know that soldiers have little use for politics and tend to tell it just as it is?

Politicians send the soldiers to battle, but the soldiers know intimately the sharp edge of the sword.

----------


## Sled Dog

> You only call it a lie because you don't study history and you subscribe to Zionist propaganda.


I call it a lie, and YOU A LIAR, because I do study history.

Photographic evidence, remember?   Your pals in the SS DID murder Jews and others by the MILLIONS.

Damn that Ike and his crazy camera-happy crew.

----------


## Oskar

> Oh.
> 
> They're the Dread Yellow Menace, then?


Our post war policy with Japan was a mistake - we should have dropped a nuke on Tokyo, not taken over Jap security, imported electronics and cars from them, or pretended that we were fighting communism in Korea and Vietnam while slowly implementing it at home. 

Maybe then you wouldn't equate Asiatic with East Asia (Pacific coast).

Asia is a big continent, brother. Your beloved Israelis live in Asia.

----------


## Oskar

> I call it a lie, and YOU A LIAR, because I do study history.
> 
> Photographic evidence, remember?   Your pals in the SS DID murder Jews and others by the MILLIONS.
> 
> Damn that Ike and his crazy camera-happy crew.


You admit that the Hoaxocaust was a propaganda tool to create Zionist Israel and turn Palestine into a living hell?

----------


## Roadmaster

> You admit that the Hoaxocaust was a propaganda tool to create Zionist Israel and turn Palestine into a living hell?


We know History better than them. Those people over there calling themselves Jews are in the Pharisees religion. The same ones Jesus called liars and vipers. They are under His wrath and will never be peace there. The same ones who go into countries and spew their communist agenda to fight us from within. The same ones behind Antifa and homosexual agenda. They are contrary to all men and Christians are being killed in the ME is alarming numbers that our communist media ran by them won't report. They only get along with others in antichrist religions for a short time, then they will turn on them also.

----------

Oskar (12-24-2017)

----------


## MisterVeritis

_My political leanings have no relevance to your kookiness._



> I note that you did not deny that you are a liberal.


If you were smarter you might realize I did not state my position. I already know you are a kook. Now I suspect you are also wanting in the intellectual department.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> I do not idolize the Nazis.
> 
> Jews are encouraging and implementing the Muslim takeover of Europe, and they would do the same thing here if they could ever get rid of that pesky Second Amendment.
> 
> Las Vegas? Sutherland Springs?
> 
> Wake up, people.
> 
> Jews have been kicked out of plenty of places over the course of history for one reason - their parasitic behavior.


You are a full blown kook. You deserve a good thrashing.

----------


## Oskar

> _My political leanings have no relevance to your kookiness._
> 
> If you were smarter you might realize I did not state my position. I already know you are a kook. Now I suspect you are also wanting in the intellectual department.


Liberals love to attack their political opponent's intellectual prowess - it deflects scrutiny from their own dearth of the same. 

Read the first line of my signature.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Liberals love to attack their political opponent's intellectual prowess - it deflects scrutiny of their own dearth of the same. 
> 
> Read the first line of my signature.


You are a full blown kook.

----------


## Oskar

> You are a full blown kook.


You are repeating yourself, the sure sign that you got nothing.

If you can't hang with the big dogs then leave the pit.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> You are repeating yourself, the sure sign that you got nothing.
> 
> If you can't hang with the big dogs then leave the pit.


This makes me smile. Do you prefer buffoon to kook?

----------


## Oskar

> You are a full blown kook. You deserve a good thrashing.


Are you repeating yourself? You are?

Are you repeating yourself? You are?

Are you...

----------


## MisterVeritis

_You are a full blown kook. You deserve a good thrashing._



> Are you repeating yourself? You are?Are you repeating yourself? You are?Are you...


I wonder if you minder knows you have access to a computer.

----------


## Oskar

> This makes me smile. Do you prefer buffoon to kook?


Kook is a bit close to kike. 

You can call me Oskar. 

I'm not a grouch and don't live in a trash can (21st century America notwithstanding).

I'm named after a German who had a list.

I love lists!

----------


## Oskar

Pass the kosher salt, please.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Kook is a bit close to kike. You can call me Oskar. I'm not a grouch and don't live in a trash can (21st century America notwithstanding).
> I'm named after a German who had a list.I love lists!


I have no interest in your positions. You are a kook. I merely offer an alert.

----------


## Oskar

> I wonder if you minder knows you have access to a computer.


I am a white man whose mind is not under the Jew's control.

If that bothers you, just say so, sheeple.

----------


## Oskar

> I merely offer an alert.


Life Alert?

----------


## Roadmaster

> I have no interest in your positions. You are a kook. I merely offer an alert.


Yea we believe the Bible is truth.

----------

Oskar (12-24-2017)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> I am a white man whose mind in not under the Jew's control.
> If that bothers you, just say so sheeple.


You are a buffoon. I thought an adult should tell you. You are also a kook. Everyone sees it but you. I begin to see you as you are, an evil man who will, at some point get what is coming to you.

----------


## MisterVeritis

_I have no interest in your positions. You are a kook. I merely offer an alert._



> Yea we believe the Bible is truth.


If you are going to quote me respond to my post.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Life Alert?


No. Kook Alert. Buffoon.

----------


## Roadmaster

> You are a buffoon. I thought an adult should tell you. You are also a kook. Everyone sees it but you. I begin to see you as you are, an evil man who will, at some point get what is coming to you.


So you are calling the Bible a lie.

----------


## Oskar

> I begin to see you as you are, an evil man who will, at some point get what is coming to you.


OK. How am I "evil" and what is "coming to me"?

----------


## MisterVeritis

> So you are calling the Bible a lie.


I see we have a second buffoon. Diversity. Our strength lies in our perversions.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> OK. How am I "evil" and what is "coming to me"?


I just shake my head.

----------


## Oskar

> Buffoon.


Are you trying to combine Warren Buffet with balloon?

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Are you trying to combine Warren Buffet with balloon?


No. Buffoon.

----------


## Oskar

> I just shake my head.


That is not very illuminating. Are you with the Illuminati?

----------


## MisterVeritis

> That is not very illuminating. Are you with the Illuminati?


It really doesn't matter. You will get what you deserve. Sooner would be better than later.

----------


## Oskar

> No. Buffoon.


Like I said - a combination of Warren Buffet and balloon. 

Balloons pop at some point.

Are you ready?

----------


## Oskar

> You will get what you deserve.


Which is? 

Cryptic talk does not become you.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Like I said - a combination of Warren Buffet and balloon. 
> 
> Balloons pop at some point.
> 
> Are you ready?


Imagine that. We have a babbling, buffoonish kook.

----------


## Roadmaster

> That is not very illuminating. Are you with the Illuminati?


 They love to come here and claim Jesus lied when He said without the Son you don't have the Father. Or His name is the only name you can call upon to be saved. They want you to think it's all about them and not the Lamb of God.

----------


## Oskar

> I see we have a second buffoon. Diversity. Our strength lies in our perversions.


The Bible is a perversion?

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Which is? 
> 
> Cryptic talk does not become you.


Deep down inside you know what you deserve as well as I do. You are evil. Use your imagination.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> The Bible is a perversion?


Maybe you two buffoons should get together.

----------


## Oskar

> They love to come here and claim Jesus lied when He said without the Son you don't have the Father. Or His name is the only name you can call upon to be saved. They want you to think it's all about them and not the Lamb of God.


He said that some would not understand what they hear (Luke 8:10).

----------


## Oskar

> Maybe you two buffoons should get together.


Calling yourself a buffoon? I am straight. Are you male? Sorry Charlie - I'm not into sodomy.

----------


## Oskar

> Deep down inside you know what you deserve as well as I do. You are evil. Use your imagination.


Why don't you just say what you mean rather than pulling a Bill Clinton?

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Calling yourself a buffoon? I am straight. Are you male? Sorry Charlie - I'm not into sodomy.


Your rambling, nonsensical response offers more evidence that you are a buffoon.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Why don't you just say what you mean rather than pulling a Bill Clinton?


To comply with the rules sometimes one must leave things to the imagination. It is what it is. 

You are evil. What does the evil person deserve?

----------


## Roadmaster

> The Bible is a perversion?


It's worked in other countries with hate speech laws. They don't want people to tell His truth. We are all Nazis that claim Jesus is the only way that no one comes to the Father without Him. We are human rights violators that don't accept sodomites as normal and we tell His truth about how they came to be reprobates. Or if Muslims rape a Christian it's hate speech to say they did because they are a minority like us. Never again, open your borders and if you say anything against us you are antisemtic. You had better say we can pray to the Father without that bastard Son of a harlot. 


These people make me sick.

----------


## Oskar

> Your rambling, nonsensical response offers more evidence that you are a buffoon.


You weren't referring to yourself? Why not make clear what you say? Confucius understood this 2,500 years ago when he advocated for rectification of language.

Don't fall into Orwellian doublespeak.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> It's worked in other countries with hate speech laws. They don't want people to tell His truth. We are all Nazis that claim Jesus is the only way that no one comes to the Father without Him. We are human rights violators that don't accept sodomites as normal and we tell His truth about how they came to be reprobates. Or if Muslims rape a Christian it's hate speech to say they did because they are a minority like us. Never again, open your borders and if you say anything against us you are antisemtic. You had better say we can pray to the Father without that bastard Son of a harlot. 
> These people make me sick.


Cool. This board has two kooks. One is an anti-semite. The other is just a simple kook.

Both appear to be filled with hatreds. Kooks are like that.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> You weren't referring to yourself? Why not make clear what you say? Confucius understood this 2,500 years ago when he advocated for rectification of language.
> Don't fall into Orwellian doublespeak.


Any reasonably smart ten-year-old could follow the conversation. Why is it such a problem for you?

----------


## Oskar

> You are evil. What does the evil person deserve?


Assertion is not proof. You would do well to explain why you think that I am evil and what I "deserve".

The Jews called Jesus evil too, and had him executed.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Assertion is not proof. You would do well to explain why you think that I am evil and what I "deserve".
> 
> The Jews called Jesus evil too, and had him executed.


No. You will get what is coming to you. That is sufficient.

----------


## Oskar

> Any reasonably smart ten-year-old could follow the conversation. Why is it such a problem for you?


A reasonably smart ten year old would not cloak his meaning in vague words devoid of any real meaning. If you have something to say to me, spit it out.

What are you afraid of?

Veritis? Truth?

----------


## Oskar

> No. You will get what is coming to you. That is sufficient.


Death? Everyone dies, even you.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> A reasonably smart ten year old would not cloak his meaning in vague words devoid of any real meaning. If you have something to say to me, spit it out.
> What are you afraid of?
> Veritis? Truth?


My words are clear. It is not my problem that you pretend you fail to understand them.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Death? Everyone dies, even you.


I hope for a fitting punishment for you. Death by itself is insufficient.

----------


## Oskar

> Cool. This board has two kooks. One is an anti-semite. The other is just a simple kook.
> 
> Both appear to be filled with hatreds. Kooks are like that.


Jesus was called a kook too. He said that when they hate you to remember that they hated Him first.

He said that we would be called names and have evil spoken against us for His namesake.

Get behind me, Satan.

----------


## MisterVeritis

_Cool. This board has two kooks. One is an anti-semite. The other is just a simple kook._

_Both appear to be filled with hatreds. Kooks are like that._



> Jesus was called a kook too. He said that when they hate you to remember that they hated Him first.
> He said that we would be called names and have evil spoken against us for His namesake.
> Get behind me, Satan.


I wondered how long it would take before you made your first attempt to compare yourself to Jesus.

Kook.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Assertion is not proof. You would do well to explain why you think that I am evil and what I "deserve".
> 
> The Jews called Jesus evil too, and had him executed.


 That religion did and it hasn't changed. I don't care if they are over in the ME or here. They are still trying to make laws that Christians can't tell His truth or be in prison, they still say the Bible is offensive to them, and still enemies to His word. Nothing is new under the sun, they still attack you if you tell His truth.

----------


## Oskar

> I hope for a fitting punishment for you. Death by itself is insufficient.


You still have not stated my crime.

The Jews had a problem with that too when they wanted to condemn Jesus. Pilate could find no wrongdoing by him according to the evidence.

Jesus may have been a black man - he called everybody brother, he liked gospel, and he couldn't get a fair trial.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I hope for a fitting punishment for you. Death by itself is insufficient.


 Except we have eternal life. What do you have.

----------

Oskar (12-24-2017)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> You still have not stated my crime.
> The Jews had a problem with that too when they wanted to condemn Jesus. Pilate could find no wrongdoing by him according to the evidence.
> Jesus may have been a black man - he called everybody brother, he liked gospel, and he couldn't get a fair trial.


I did not mention a crime. I said you are evil.

----------


## Oskar

> I did not mention a crime. I said you are evil.


OK, why am I "evil".

C'mon, this is not a hard question.

A ten year old could answer.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Except we have eternal life. What do you have.


Many will say, "Lord, did we not prophesy in your name?" Jesus will say, "Depart from me, evildoers. I never knew you."

I think you are going to be surprised at your reception. You are like a tomb, filled with corruption. Whitewashed on the outside.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> OK, why am I "evil".
> C'mon, this is not a hard question.
> A ten year old could answer.


In your heart, you already know. So do the rest of us.

----------


## Oskar

> Many will say, "Lord, did we not prophesy in your name?" Jesus will say, "Depart from me, evildoers. I never knew you."
> 
> I think you are going to be surprised at your reception. You are like a tomb, filled with corruption. Whitewashed on the outside.


You still can't identify my "evil".

Words mean things - which is why I compared you to Bill Clinton a few posts above.

Why not just say what is on your mind?

----------


## Oskar

> In your heart, you already know. So do the rest of us.


So, say it. Unable?

----------


## Roadmaster

> OK, why am I "evil".
> 
> C'mon, this is not a hard question.
> 
> A ten year old could answer.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  You know why, we actually believe the Bible.

----------

Oskar (12-24-2017)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> You still can't identify my "evil".
> Words mean things - which is why I compared you to Bill Clinton a few posts above.
> Why not just say what is on your mind?


Your evil is clear and visible.

I told you some things must be left to the imagination. Grow up, if you can. Boards have rules. You are an anti-semite. You are also a buffoon. Not only are you evil you are also dangerous.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> You know why, we actually believe the Bible.


I wonder if you have bothered to read it.

----------


## Oskar

> Your evil is clear and visible.
> 
>  Boards have rules.


Are you saying that you can't tell me how I am "evil" without violating the forum rules? 

LOL! What a cop out.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Your evil is clear and visible.
> 
> I told you some things must be left to the imagination. Grow up, if you can. Boards have rules. You are an anti-semite. You are also a buffoon. Not only are you evil you are also dangerous.


Uh oh don't criticize that religion that denies Jesus is Lord.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Are you saying that you can't tell me how I am "evil" without violating the forum rules? 
> 
> LOL! What a cop out.


I have given you sufficient clues. Even a caveman could figure it out.

----------


## Oskar

I should have died 3 years and 4 days ago.

Still have chores to do on this rock, I guess.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Uh oh don't criticize that religion that denies Jesus is Lord.


If you continue to post mindless blather unrelated to my posts I shall begin reporting your posts.

----------


## Oskar

> I have given you sufficient clues. Even a caveman could figure it out.


Why so vague? You are either being deliberately evasive or you know that you are full of "it".

----------


## Oskar

> If you continue to post mindless blather unrelated to my posts I shall begin reporting your posts.


You have done nothing but post mindless blather unrelated to the topic of this thread. 

Why am I "evil" and what do I have "coming"?

This is not hard.

----------


## Roadmaster

> If you continue to post mindless blather unrelated to my posts I shall begin reporting your posts.


 Oh yea it's fine when we quote scriptures from the Bible and watch all of you attack us in threads for His word but don't do the same to you. I don't care. All of you follow Oscar and call him a Nazi, bitch, and all types of names and nothing is done. Just for quoting the Bible.

----------


## Oskar

> I wonder if you have bothered to read it.


Have you?

----------


## Oskar

> You know why, we actually believe the Bible.


Anne Askew said to the priest who was preaching a sermon before she was burned at the stake - "there he misseth, and speaketh without the Book".

She was a brave lady. She was a Protestant street preacher under Henry VIII, which was dangerous to life and limb at the time, was tortured on the rack in hopes that she would rat on other Protestants but she gave no names, and she didn't scream on the stake until the flames reached her chest.

----------


## MisterVeritis

_If you continue to post mindless blather unrelated to my posts I shall begin reporting your posts._



> Oh yea it's fine when we quote scriptures from the Bible and watch all of you attack us in threads for His word but don't do the same to you. I don't care. All of you follow Oscar and call him a Nazi, bitch, and all types of names and nothing is done. Just for quoting the Bible.


Don't be a buffoon. If you quote my words then respond to my post. Otherwise, don't quote my words. Did I make this simple enough for you?

You are a bit pathetic. You use quotes from your bible as a bludgeon. But you lack skill.

----------

Crunch (12-26-2017)

----------


## MisterVeritis

_I wonder if you have bothered to read it._



> Have you?


I have made no special claims. Roadmaster has. But he lacks the kind of skill one expects from someone familiar with the entire work. I suspect the total of his experience with the bible comes from reading Sunday school handouts.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Uh oh don't criticize that religion that denies Jesus is Lord.


It appears you too, are an anti-Semite. I am not surprised.

----------

Crunch (12-27-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Oh yea it's fine when we quote scriptures from the Bible and watch all of you attack us in threads for His word but don't do the same to you. I don't care. All of you follow Oscar and call him a Nazi, bitch, and all types of names and nothing is done. Just for quoting the Bible.


Just because someone use Bible quotes means nothing. It is fairly easy to see that Oscar is either incredibly ignorant or very good at lying and pretending to be something else. Anyone who defends him isn't much better.

----------


## Oskar

> Just because someone use Bible quotes means nothing. It is fairly easy to see that Oscar is either incredibly ignorant or very good at lying and pretending to be something else. Anyone who defends him isn't much better.


What am I "pretending" to be? Should I drive over to the Valley (the real Hollywood -physical Hollywood has the tourist corridor on Hollywood Boulevard and then a lot of side streets where things aren't so glitzy - Studio City and Burbank is where the action is at) and answer a casting call?

----------

Roadmaster (12-26-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Just because someone use Bible quotes means nothing. It is fairly easy to see that Oscar is either incredibly ignorant or very good at lying and pretending to be something else. Anyone who defends him isn't much better.


Oscar is not pretending to be anything. The veil is lifted because he believes in Christ and knows He is the only begotten Son of God.  
Just like Jesus stopped walked no more openly among the Jews; but went thence unto a country near to the wilderness, into a city called Ephraim, and there continued with his disciples.
Because they sought to kill them. The same way here, if someone knows His truth, all of you gang up on that person and try to get them banned. I see it all the time here.

----------

Oskar (12-26-2017)

----------

